# Grape question



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Didn't want to highjack the jelly thread,but I got a question.There's a wild grape that we use to make jelly out of that grew up on Red River and was wondering if they grow just in the north part of the state or everywhere.We called them possum grapes.They are about the size of a blackeye pea and most of the time were way up high in a tree.The jelly wasn't better than mustang or muscadine,but was just as good.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

When I picked my muscadine grapes, I came along some other type of grapes and read in the Park and Wildlife site for the park that they are called Winter Grapes. Wonder if the same? Muskedine has smaller leaves than the Winter Grapes, but look vert simular. They grew as a cluster such as most grapes and was told they make great jelly. The grapes are very small and were too high to reach, so didn't get any. Wonder if same or simular? Even those grapes appeared ripe (purple) so not sure why the park site calls them winter grapes?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Possum grapes and chiggers....two vivid memories from a childhood in the Ozarks. 

They grow in East Texas also but not as many as north of here. Great grape jelly. 

As kids we would cut a vine the size of a cigarette and smoke 'em...anyone else do that?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

For those of us in the city
http://urbanharvest.org/documents/1...apes.pdf/ba54f36a-6ed7-478d-a436-54471aae0f0c


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

which nursery carry the local bunch grape cutting?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

You find them in the winter

They sell them at the big fruit tree sales through the county master Gardner sales

I have seen the for sale in the late winter at Joshua's native plants in the heights


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Muscadine jelly..............yummy....big grapes in trees


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Ya, hahahah. At Boy Scout camp we smoked a vineyard of grape vine. Nobody got high, LOL!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yak a Tak said:


> Ya, hahahah. At Boy Scout camp we smoked a vineyard of grape vine. Nobody got high, LOL!!


That's the way I remembered it...but it did seem to have a good taste as I recall. I think it made us feel like we were big kids, more than anything.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Meadowlark said:


> That's the way I remembered it...but it did seem to have a good taste as I recall. I think it made us feel like we were big kids, more than anything.


Yep. Just made sure to blow it out before smokin it. If not, get a mouth fulll of ants some of the time.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

What I remember, is smoking grapevine would put a blister on your tongue, if ya smoked very much. A time or two we would roll "fuzzed up" cedar bark and smoke it.

Later
R3F


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Red3Fish said:


> What I remember, is smoking grapevine would put a blister on your tongue, if ya smoked very much. A time or two we would roll "fuzzed up" cedar bark and smoke it.
> 
> Later
> R3F


Smoked grapevine until it blistered my lips on several occasions. I was a slow learner.


----------

